# Bucket of wax/feremented honey



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We purchased some wax that was rendered after the cappings sat long enough to develop a fermented smell. After rendering, the scent was still in the wax. We remelted and filtered the wax but the smell was still too strong to use for candles. We ended up selling it for industrial use. 

Sheri


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info!
Jennifer


----------

